# New to the Forum (pics included, of course!)



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi guys and gals...
With VW of Canada still not releasing the 06 Touaregs, I finally opted to go a different route and pic up a 2005 A6. Here are a few pics; Enjoy!


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

Time for some wheels!!!


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (JLoh)*








I tried to take the pic from an oblique angle so you wouldn't notice... You caught me.








Once I get approval from the at-home boss, I'll try and throw some $$$ at Matt!


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (GLI_Man)*

Car looks great. Is that Oyster Grey? Looks black in the picture....
I'll post some pics of mine in the next couple of days when the weather clears up. What wheels are you thinking of going with?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jal6231 (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: New to the Forum (GLI_Man)*

I like the interior color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_Car looks great. Is that Oyster Grey? Looks black in the picture....
I'll post some pics of mine in the next couple of days when the weather clears up. What wheels are you thinking of going with?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks! Yah, that's Oyster Gray - it's a color that goes from blue to purple to gray to dark gray... I like it a lot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for wheels, my preference so far is:








Apparently, these forged wheels will be available in 18" in January. I exchanged an email with Bill at Hartmann today.


----------



## Ayrtons Dad (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (GLI_Man)*

If you don't mind, could you provide more pics of your A6 in differing light conditions. I am contemplating this color combo for my wifes new A6 Avant. (BTW-Local dealer has no avants and I've seen all other colors with the exception of Oyster Grey). Any and all help would be appreciated.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (Ayrtons Dad)*

Absolutely! Give me a day or two (with it being Halloween and all!)


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (Ayrtons Dad)*

A couple more... lighting was overcast, so the paint will appear dark in most of these...


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: (GLI_Man)*

Wow.
I love the combo, nice choice!


----------



## Ayrtons Dad (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (GLI_Man)*

Thanks for the photos, especially the interior. I am tossed about the color now; Oyster/Amaretto or Canyon/Beige. Is the headliner in black or light grey? BTW, a most beautiful car, Congratulations!


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (Ayrtons Dad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ayrtons Dad* »_Thanks for the photos, especially the interior. I am tossed about the color now; Oyster/Amaretto or Canyon/Beige. Is the headliner in black or light grey? BTW, a most beautiful car, Congratulations!

Thanks!








If by headliner, you mean the upholstery in the "ceiling", it is the light grey you see on the B pillar. I'll take a few more interior pics tonight.
I think the amaretto would be easier to clean, but that's just my opinion. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## Ayrtons Dad (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (GLI_Man)*

Yes, the headliner is the material in the interior roof section. I ask because I have yet to see amaretto interior and was told the headliner was black. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (Ayrtons Dad)*

Headliner is black on the 2006 models. Let me go take pics now, I'll post them up. Can somebody tell me how to do that


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (Juaser)*

Email me the pics, and I'll post 'em! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (GLI_Man)*

When you get those 19's put on your car, you'd better take pictures!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (Juaser)*

Will do, but after looking at your pics, I think 18" will be enough!


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (GLI_Man)*

Keep in mind, those pictures were taken with the sport setting on the suspension, if you want some pictures of it on the comfort setting, let me know, it might look closer to what the regular suspension setting will look like with 18's...


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_Keep in mind, those pictures were taken with the sport setting on the suspension, if you want some pictures of it on the comfort setting, let me know, it might look closer to what the regular suspension setting will look like with 18's...

Thanks for the offer! You've got plenty of time - I just had by 16" Dunlop SP WinterSport M3's mounted this afternoon. Dealership was an absolute gong-show, with tires EVERYWHERE. Oh well, it's done.


----------

